# Motorhome Performance



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

Have just had my Hymer Exsis 2.8JTD Remapped at T B Turbos. Full rolling road print out . before and after ,very good service


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

bendog said:


> Full rolling road print out . before and after


Does that include fuel consumption ?

It would be nice to put quality numbers on this.


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

BHP up from 125 to 156. Torque up from 196 to 256 dont know about fuel consumption yet but looks pretty good if you dont us the extra go.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Just had my 2.0 JTD remapped and wow!........ what a difference. Going up Nayland Hill I had to change down before now it accelerates in 5th. Just so much nicer to drive. overtaking HGV's? - no problem, just point and squirt. Fuel consumption - no data but anecdotal evidence suggests maybe 10% to 12% improvement.

Well pleased - not cheap but worth it.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Since having my VAD smartbox fitted, the truck is a better drive, but initial checks would suggest that fuel consumption is worse than before, but the difference is marginal.

I will need more trips out before I can come to a conclusion on fuel comsumption, but no regrets over having the chip fitted

Geoff


----------

